# time to play



## benahn (Apr 24, 2009)

I have some subs to play around with and I have next week off from work I just want to try something different for fun with these and then maybe give them away at xmas. I have never done isobaric or fourth order band pass I can use winisd to formulate and simulate but I was thinking I would like to see what you all would do with the different subs there are three soundstream slp 10s dual 2ohm, two powerbass 12s that are kind of lower end units but ok one new fosgate p2 10” one mtx 10” the fosgate sound like poo in the recommended sealed box. The soundstreams have some real good qualities and I can list the parameters of most but without doing all that what looks interesting? Have you ever done fourth order or dual isobaric?


----------

